

Despacio: the 50,000-watt sound system designed for discerning audiophiles - digitalvortex
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-11/29/despacio

======
mikestew
I see they trotted out the ol' "vinyl is better" argument. Pity they put so
much time and money into something, and then dictated that it would only be
used with a medium of inferior fidelity.

